# American tax officials accused of targeting expats



## Atticus

The Streamlined is a POOR program to help with compliance. If you are owed a refund in any year then you are shoved into the "high risk" category and they won't allow you to not claim it to not be placed into such a category. Once again the IRS cannot find a way to provide a decent acceptable way for expats to file without assuming criminality. 

There have been numerous articles about this issue. ACA have sited one by Occupy and Global News as well as the Wall St. Journal and others are FINALLY writing about it. Even Nina Olsen's tax payer advocate report to congress was ignored. The time has is well past due that the U.S. acknowledge that most expats would not owe them any taxes and provide a decent way for those who have not filed paperwork to do so. Nina Olsen said that because the situation was so complicated some who want to file and do right cannot do so. Streamlined needs revision badly. Expats need a voice and need to co ordinate with one another on this issue so we can alert reps what we are going through. Without a forum to discuss we are scattered around the globe with no cohesive way to make our plight known.


----------



## ITACAF

Too little too late! 

There are two solutions to this problem; first the US must change to a residence based tax system and second actually get more than 40% of 'homelanders' paying their share of income tax.


----------

